# The 10 wheeler and trailer



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When was this taken and where are you going w/ those hives? You must have another truck and trailer for the skidder?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

That was taken in late March of 08, In south Georgia, We were taking them to Florida for the orange flow. This is my dad's truck I was down there waiting with my truck and bobcat. I'll post a picture when I find/take one.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

What part of Georgia


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We're in Boston, a little town between Valdosta and Thomasville.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

dbest said:


> We're in Boston, a little town between Valdosta and Thomasville.


Just goes to show you how geographically challenged I am. I thought Boston was somewhere waaaaaayyyy to the north of me.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beemandan said:


> Just goes to show you how geographically challenged I am. I thought Boston was somewhere waaaaaayyyy to the north of me.


Eeyah. Somewhere between NYC and Portland, ME.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

*My Truck*


----------

